# Hermann's Outdoor Enclosure



## Puhko (Jul 30, 2015)

Here's my outdoor enclosure, what do you think?






My torts look pretty happy with it.


----------



## Careym13 (Jul 30, 2015)

That is really nice looking!


----------



## lismar79 (Jul 30, 2015)

I would live there  great job!


----------



## Puhko (Jul 31, 2015)

Morning food.


----------



## 4jean (Jul 31, 2015)

It looks really pretty. Is the house made from a basket?


----------



## Puhko (Jul 31, 2015)

4jean said:


> It looks really pretty. Is the house made from a basket?


Yeah it's a basket with a piece of metal as a roof.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2015)

Very nice!!


----------



## bouaboua (Jul 31, 2015)

Very nice indeed. I like it!!!


----------



## samsmom (Jul 31, 2015)

wonderful!


----------



## Puhko (Aug 2, 2015)

Munching on some Hibiscus


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 2, 2015)

Very nice. You might want to change that water dish and use a plant saucer instead. Safer & less of a flip hazard.


----------



## Merrick (Aug 2, 2015)

Great job how many torts are in their and what are their sizes


----------



## Puhko (Aug 3, 2015)

johnsonnboswell said:


> Very nice. You might want to change that water dish and use a plant saucer instead. Safer & less of a flip hazard.


I used to have the saucer and have recently replaced it with the water dish and I've been watching them and putting it in the ground in a way it's pretty near impossible to flip, but will be keeping an eye on it.



Merrick said:


> Great job how many torts are in their and what are their sizes


I have 2, one is 9 cm and the other one is 8,3 cm.


----------



## SarahChelonoidis (Aug 4, 2015)

Puhko said:


> I used to have the saucer and have recently replaced it with the water dish and I've been watching them and putting it in the ground in a way it's pretty near impossible to flip, but will be keeping an eye on it.



I think when people talk about the flip hazard of those water dishes, they're not saying the dishes are easy to flip, but that it is easy for tortoises to flip themselves climbing in and out of the steep sides. Water dishes - like terracotta saucers - that have their tops level with the ground are considered to be the safest.


----------

